# Joe Lewis Fighting Method



## WhiteTiger (Dec 6, 2002)

Just wondering how many instructors use his concepts and training drills to teach "how to spar".  

I had not heard of his "Method" until transitioning to Kenpo from TDK, in my opinion no other method of training has broken down and explained all the elements of competative fighting like Joe Lewis has.  I know it's made me better.

I used to compete frequently some years ago but not much since my transition to Kenpo from TDK.  For me controlled sport fighting is not what Kenpo is about, but I like to keep in practice.  The few times I have competed I didn't see many people using his concepts, at least not very well.  Most of my experience has been at open tournements and we are usually the only epresentatives of Kenpo at these events.  Is he some closely held Kenpo secret or do other styles just ignore him because of his background?


----------



## tarabos (Dec 6, 2002)

if anything holds joe lewis back at times it's the fact that he's brash, rude, egotistical, and downright vulgar at times. i think there are some people here that can attest to this whether they want to admit it or not. 

joe lewis could have been where chuck norris is right now...but he's not.


----------



## tarabos (Dec 6, 2002)

btw...yes, i have used his training methods in the past. they are good, but they are getting a bit dated for certain types of competition and fighting, particularly the MMA scene. good nonetheless...


----------



## WhiteTiger (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> 
> *particularly the MMA scene. good nonetheless... *



Perhaps showing my ignorance but what is MMA?


----------



## Kirk (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WhiteTiger _
> 
> *Perhaps showing my ignorance but what is MMA? *



Mixed Martial Arts.  Such as what you'd see in the UFC.


----------



## M F (Dec 6, 2002)

Q for White Tiger,
What is TDK?


----------



## Senfeng (Dec 6, 2002)

TDK is a Japanese company that produces electronics and storage devices.


----------



## cdhall (Dec 26, 2002)

Is there a URL where you can buy a video online?
Does he sell this fighting method to the public via video?
How do you learn it?
If I do anymore tournaments next year, I may want to use some of this stuff.
That and Prof. Bob White's tape on sparring.


----------



## cdhall (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *Is there a URL where you can buy a video online?
> Does he sell this fighting method to the public via video?
> How do you learn it?
> ...



I should have know.  
http://joelewiskarate.com/


----------



## ikenpo (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *Is there a URL where you can buy a video online?
> Does he sell this fighting method to the public via video?
> How do you learn it?
> ...



Professor White's tape is great. Solid training information for sparring application. I particularly like the defensive double side kick, if I remember correctly. He also teaches good angular entries.

The Joe Lewis tapes are definitely high level sparring tapes. Set point, angulation, exploding off the mark, combinations, etc....He's got good info and is very confident in its application. 

I'd recommend both of these proven coach/champions' material. 

jb


----------



## Ronin (Mar 14, 2003)

I got to go to a few Joe Lewis seminars and learned quite a bit.  Hes a powerful fighter and has a lot of knowledge. I recommend going to one if you have the chance.


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 14, 2003)

Way ahead of his time and his seminars are still worth the $$'s, if you want more BANG in your sparring.

-Michael  Kenpo-Texas.com


----------



## D.Cobb (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *joe lewis could have been where chuck norris is right now...but he's not. *



Yeah, and he can act almost as good as Chuck.......

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.Cobb _*
> Yeah, and he can act almost as good as Chuck.......:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: *



Yeah right! LOL
:asian:


----------



## cdhall (Apr 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ronin _
> *I got to go to a few Joe Lewis seminars and learned quite a bit.  Hes a powerful fighter and has a lot of knowledge. I recommend going to one if you have the chance. *



Joe Lewis came into our studio once for a seminar.  One of the drills we did was "Action is faster than reaction" which was also something Mr. Planas did with me in his seminar this past Sat April 12.  Mr. Planas used me for the "dummy" and I kept thinking I saw Joe Lewis do this on my mat 14 years ago.  Amazing.

I was not "ready" for the Joe Lewis seminar, I may try to go to one next year now that I think about it.
:asian:


----------

